# Dollar Tree LED wands, cheap!



## BluJay75 (Jun 26, 2012)

Hello fellow haunters, its down to the wire and speaking of which, I found a Great, Cheap resource for your LED lighting needs.








I was at a local Dollar Tree store this weekend and found these light-up wands, see pic. These are great as they come with battery housing and 3 blinking modes with switch.
One of the heads was popped off and I could see how easily it could be taken apart and modified.
I was able to pick up a few for $0.50 ea since they were "damaged" (less work for me, actually).
The LEDs are bright and are housed inside a giant spring basically (which could be handy to keep around for another project at some point).
Just thought this may be of interest in the last minute rush before the big day on Thursday!
Happy Haunting!!


----------

